# new daily blog to check out!



## jaybacca72 (Aug 12, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]this is my new daily blog i am starting about teaching in sweden fulltime at kenpo self defense studio Sweden. Stay tuned for updates daily with event info and my experiences teaching and living in another country!
look forward to hearing from you.

Jason Arnold
CANADA via Sweden[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 12, 2008)

Where is the link to the blog?


----------

